# $2.50 Comcast Cable Card Credit Gone?



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So I noticed today that the 2 bills I got from Comcast this year do not have the $2.50 credit for "customer owned" equipment. I called them up and they said this year they got rid of that. No reason of course. My base package comes from my condo association (I PAY, BELIEVE ME...LOL) and the first box comes with it and so since I do not have a box of theirs, I was getting the credit, like many or all of us do. I live in the South Florida region. I have read many things on here in the past and it does not seem to be all the same across the Comcast spectrum. Another screwjob I suppose.

Can other Comcast customers check and verify this? Thanks.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

http://www.xfinity.com/equipmentpolicy


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

mickinct said:


> http://www.xfinity.com/equipmentpolicy


What is this useless link? So I see what it says. SO what? It is a just a page on Comcast's site. Like they do maintenance...LOL.

Are you on Comcast? Have you checked your bill this year yet?

This was of no help.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My current bill covering 02-04 to 03-03 has them.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> What is this useless link? So I see what it says. SO what? It is a just a page on Comcast's site. Like they do maintenance...LOL.
> 
> Are you on Comcast? Have you checked your bill this year yet?
> 
> This was of no help.


My last bill on 2/9 has the $2.50 cr, does you package include a box of some type from Comcast ?, and have you returned any box supplied by Comcast, and I mean any box even the little SD box people got for free when Comcast went all digital.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

samccfl99 said:


> What is this useless link? So I see what it says. SO what? It is a just a page on Comcast's site. Like they do maintenance...LOL.
> 
> Are you on Comcast? Have you checked your bill this year yet?
> 
> This was of no help.


Maybe you should do maintenance on your profile signature.

(But on topic, yes, I have received the credit in both January and February in Chicago area)


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

Similar thing happened to me about 4 months ago, only I posed the question on my regional forum in AVSforum. Since each town has slightly different Comcast billing, others responded they were still receiving them.

Then a month or two later, the credit started coming back, and have have remaimed for the past few months at least. Glitch in the matrix maybe?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for the responses, except the one who just HAD to criticize my "signature", there are reasons for that.

I have absolutely no problem calling Comcast again. and again...and again...LOL, to get to the bottom of this. I get a ton of promos from them every year, so its hard to complain about a measly $2.50, but I would like to know the whole story. I do not know anyone else in my area (Broward County, FL) who has a tivo, so I cannot check with them, but it did drop off at the beginning of the year, which is probably no coincidence.

Lessd, I have not returned anything to them. I do have a digital converter laying around that is not hooked up (which is the ONLY piece of equipment of theirs that I have), but has not been hooked up since I got a Mini last year.

I will investigate. I cannot find anything about this on the end of year stmt where they have all the changes and packages for the next year.

*Thanks Again All...*


----------



## ml2014 (Dec 28, 2015)

Best thing to do is tweet them @ComcastCares
Had good results getting this applied to my account after numerous attempts elsewhere.
Even got them to give me a credit for the past year I had a cablecard in my HDHomerun not knowing about this credit.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Lessd, I have not returned anything to them. I do have a digital converter laying around that is not hooked up (which is the ONLY piece of equipment of theirs that I have), but has not been hooked up since I got a Mini last year.*Thanks Again All...*


If this is the standard STB, aren't you getting charged an additional $9.95 for it (and also possibly a $9.95 HD Technology fee)? Or is this the cheaper DTA?

And yes, our last bill still has the $2.50 COE discount on it. Interestingly, our CableCard fee dropped from $1.00 each to $0.80 each!

Scott


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> If this is the standard STB, aren't you getting charged an additional $9.95 for it (and also possibly a $9.95 HD Technology fee)? Or is this the cheaper DTA?
> 
> And yes, our last bill still has the $2.50 COE discount on it. Interestingly, our CableCard fee dropped from $1.00 each to $0.80 each!
> 
> Scott


My cable card fee is now $0.80 also, that why I keep one extra cable card, when I upgrade my TiVo I set it all up without having to take down any of the working TiVo until I get the new unit fully running and xfer all needed programs/one pass to the new TiVo before I replace the old TiVo. I don't mind the $10 loss/year.

samccfl99 if you have any cable equipment from Comcast as you say you do if you return it you should start getting the $2.50 cr I would think.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

I had also not returned any equipment. I did enquire at the local svc center, the reps do not know anything about cable card and so will just make up any story, in my case she just said they discontinued that credit.

But as I shared, it came back after a month or two.

I'd return that digital converter though, I had two that were free for a few years, then they started tacking on $2 rental fees and such.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wwu123 said:


> I had also not returned any equipment. I did enquire at the local svc center, the reps do not know anything about cable card and so will just make up any story, in my case she just said they discontinued that credit.
> 
> But as I shared, it came back after a month or two.
> 
> I'd return that digital converter though, I had two that were free for a few years, then they started tacking on $2 rental fees and such.


Comcast works in mysterious ways


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm on TWC and I notice the credit is missing as well. The only equipment I have from TWC (minus the CableCard) is the telephony/modem. I should do a tweet to them about that. I do plan to replace the internet part with my own modem very soon. Am I the only person on TWC that's missing the credit?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

steinbch said:


> Maybe you should do maintenance on your profile signature.


I'm not sure what you mean. Are you referring to his request to avoid saying things that are not nice, when he is unable to do so himself? Or is the problem his use of shouting, in spite of that being prohibited by the forum rules?

Back on topic, I checked my last six months of TWC bills. I never had a $2.50 discount, but I did have two larger discounts which have not changed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Back on topic, I checked my last six months of TWC bills. I never had a $2.50 discount, but I did have two larger discounts which have not changed.


Do the TWC packages you subscribe to come with equipment? If equipment is not included, that could explain why you are not getting the credit.

Scott


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> Do the TWC packages you subscribe to come with equipment? If equipment is not included, that could explain why you are not getting the credit.
> 
> Scott


Yes, and when I turned in my Motorola DVR my bill was reduced. I'm fairly certain the amount was more than $2.50 per month and is still in effect, but unfortunately I don't have those statements any longer to check my memory. All I can say is my discounts haven't changed in the last six months.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So to end this, the mystery is solved (but maybe not the solution...LOL). It does take several times calling Comcast to find out the real story.

It seems when I stupidly bought 2 cable cards from Ebay for $6 and tried to activate one of them in December and they could not get it to authorize, they also deleted my card that I had since 05/12 and thought they put it back. Well they did put it back since that is the one they have on file. I do not believe they ever really deleted it to begin with. Idiots. So when I called billing, they had no record of it and of course it is registered because it works. They transferred me to tech support and they told me it was deleted and added on 12/11/2015 (I had already forgotten all about this). He said he would give me the $5 credit for 2 months and escalate it and make sure it shows up. No credit showing today and who knows, so now I will have to wait until my next billing cycle to see if they succeeded in fixing this. I DO NOT HAVE MUCH HOPE, but I will get it fixed...HOPEFULLY...LOL.

So sorry to make this messy thread for a stupid reason, even though it gave EJ his pleasure in bashing me. RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## jmerr74 (Nov 3, 2015)

I live just down the road from you in Pembroke Pines. My first bill sans all the boxes (I too have some of it paid for via my HOA...which I pay plenty for as well) had the $2.50 discount. As you well know living in SFLA has it share of customer service issues and Comcast is the biggest culprit... to the point of being awful, I can't count on both hands how many times my bill has been a mess. However, my first bill (with all TiVo) was this month and everything seemed in order.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

joenhre said:


> Here is South Jersey , Comcast rips us off with their CableCard fees. Supposedly we do get the $2.50 discount for each card but I'm still paying $7.45 per card. I have a Roamio Pro and a Premiere XL. Here is what it looks like on my bill.
> 
> Digital Additional 01/23 - 02/22 14.90
> Outlet Service Charge (with Cablecard)
> ...


In the Hartford CT area we are down to $0.80/card after the 1st free card, with the $2.50 cr. I keep an extra cable card so when I upgrade any TiVo I can fully set the new TiVo before it replaces another TiVo in my home, for $10/year I will keep that extra cable card.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

joenhre said:


> Here is South Jersey , Comcast rips us off with their CableCard fees. Supposedly we do get the $2.50 discount for each card but I'm still paying $7.45 per card. I have a Roamio Pro and a Premiere XL. Here is what it looks like on my bill.
> 
> Digital Additional 01/23 - 02/22 14.90
> Outlet Service Charge (with Cablecard)
> ...


It's the same for me in Detroit, MI. At one point I had 6 cable cards(S3 boxes) which Comcast bills as an outlet for $9.95 each with the $2.50 credit afterwards. I had a billing "glitch" this month where I was billed for a large amount of equipment I don't even have which required a few calls to correct.










I'll be honest though, I sometimes hate reading posts where people get the first card for free or for some really low price when for our area it's $10/month no matter if it's your first or your tenth.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

chrishicks said:


> I'll be honest though, I sometimes hate reading posts where *people get the first card for free *or for some really low price when for our area it's $10/month no matter if it's your first or your tenth.


then I wont say what it is here in Minneapolis 
(by the way..its bolded)

I have to call them again because they gave me the credit last month but not this month....**SIGH**


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chrishicks said:


> I had a billing "glitch" this month where I was billed for a large amount of equipment I don't even have which required a few calls to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the 2 AnyRoom DVR and 2 HD Converter boxes the glitch (and the HD Technolgy fee hopefully)? Would love to hear how they made that mistake? 

What does the rate chart indicate for your franchise for CableCards (we just got a new one for January 1st)? Mine has 2 line items for CableCard under Video Equipment.

CableCard (first card in device) No Charge
CableCard (second card in same device) $0.80

If you have no other Comcast equipment, there should be no charge at all for the 1st one since most Comcast plans include a converter. The rest may or may not get an Additional Digital Outlet fee at $9.95 depending on your local franchise billing and/or how the CableCard was added to the system.

Scott


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I actually have no mention of cable cards on my bills. They bill them as an outlet/digital converter for me. No matter how many times I would call they would never cave on that issue either. I tried to explain that a Tivo S3 should not be classified as 2 outlets since it's a single box but it never sunk in. If I did actually find someone who would drop the second card fee on the 3 boxes a month later my bill would be higher because "they discovered I wasn't paying the proper fee for my service" and then everything was back to being charged as additional outlets.

At one point I had 3 S3 boxes with 6 cable cards, a single HD-DVR for On Demand/back up recording in my living room and then a regular STB for On Demand in the bedroom. When I got my Roamio I retired all of the S3's right away and returned 5 of the cards. Shortly after that I got a free upgrade(still pay the same $10.00 rental as the old DVR) for an X1(which saved me the large amount of buying another Roamio for the time being) so I then returned the STB and the old DVR. Instead of removing the DVR they doubled up on it along with the X1 and then also kept all the cable cards/STB on the bill. I only have a single X1 and a single cable card with them but they tried billing me saying I had 11 outlets because they can't seem to completely remove all of the old equipment from my billing.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

chrishicks said:


> I actually have no mention of cable cards on my bills. They bill them as an outlet/digital converter for me. No matter how many times I would call they would never cave on that issue either.


Do you run a B & B?...LOL, sorry, I could not resist. Do you know how to call 800-266-2278 and go to the option to Disconnect Everything? You will get Comcast "Solutions" Dept  and you should take this up with them. I call them every year to get all my promotions back. My suggestion also is if you get an American agent, hang up and try again later.

If you do not have any comcast boxes, why do you have 2 HD/DVR converters fees (and what is that anyway) and 2 AnyRoom fees? Anyroom is a service that uses comcast X1 boxes. I have had the HD Tech fee waived for the last 2 years.

Also in my opinion, Netflix Streaming is a ton better than Streampix and only $8.60 a month.

I personally only have one Roamio Pro and a Mini, so I really do not know what happens down here if you have more than one cable card.

I would call them and get this all straightened out. Would love to see this whole bill.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chrishicks said:


> I actually have no mention of cable cards on my bills. They bill them as an outlet/digital converter for me. No matter how many times I would call they would never cave on that issue either. I tried to explain that a Tivo S3 should not be classified as 2 outlets since it's a single box but it never sunk in. If I did actually find someone who would drop the second card fee on the 3 boxes a month later my bill would be higher because "they discovered I wasn't paying the proper fee for my service" and then everything was back to being charged as additional outlets.
> 
> At one point I had 3 S3 boxes with 6 cable cards, a single HD-DVR for On Demand/back up recording in my living room and then a regular STB for On Demand in the bedroom. When I got my Roamio I retired all of the S3's right away and returned 5 of the cards. Shortly after that I got a free upgrade(still pay the same $10.00 rental as the old DVR) for an X1(which saved me the large amount of buying another Roamio for the time being) so I then returned the STB and the old DVR. Instead of removing the DVR they doubled up on it along with the X1 and then also kept all the cable cards/STB on the bill. I only have a single X1 and a single cable card with them but they tried billing me saying I had 11 outlets because they can't seem to completely remove all of the old equipment from my billing.


A little late now but you should have had the following on your rate chart (we generally get these once a year when they change pricing) showing the charge for the second CableCard in the same device. Given it's in their service and pricing that should not have been an issue at all unless your rate chart doesn't show that (this is from our most recent January 1, 2016 one).










They still would have charged you 3 outlets but you should have gotten a $2.50 credit for each.

So by keeping the X1, you are paying $19.95 extra each month due to the AnyRoom DVR charge and the extra outlet charge for the Roamio (the AnyRoom DVR is going to be assigned to your primary outlet) and if you can get them to drop the HD Technology Fee once you get rid of all Comcast equipment except the one CableCard that goes up to an extra $29.95 per month. You could buy a couple of extra Mini's (especially if you can catch the refurb deals) and still save money after the first year.

Scott


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

Still being done in Stuart, FL


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

My bill just lost the $2.50 credit, I called and couldn't get it back. The explanation was the new billing system doesn't provide for the credit, pretty funny.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

They've rearranged pricing to some extent:

The $2.50 credit is gone in favor of the additional outlet price being $2.50 cheaper when a CableCard is used instead of a converter.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I'm very happy I do not live in CumCast territory but live in Cocks.

They don't play those games (yet, never I hope)


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Chris Gerhard said:


> My bill just lost the $2.50 credit, I called and couldn't get it back. The explanation was the new billing system doesn't provide for the credit, pretty funny.


I might have said this before, but they removed and added my cable card in Dec of 2015 that I have had since 2012 and $2.50 went bye-bye. They told me it could not be added back for the discount, but did not blame it on the "new" billing system. I called everyone to try to get this discount back. Tech, Billing and "Solutions". I had already got it credited manually for 2 months and "Solutions" gave me a $15 credit for 6 months. Guess I will be calling them every six months. A-HOLE INDIAN GIVERS!!!!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> My bill just lost the $2.50 credit, I called and couldn't get it back. The explanation was the new billing system doesn't provide for the credit, pretty funny.


My April 6th bill still had the $2,50 cr. and one free cable card, Comcast CT


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Still getting the credit here in the ATL with one card and no other equipment.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I might have said this before, but they removed and added my cable card in Dec of 2015 that I have had since 2012 and $2.50 went bye-bye. They told me it could not be added back for the discount, but did not blame it on the "new" billing system. I called everyone to try to get this discount back. Tech, Billing and "Solutions". I had already got it credited manually for 2 months and "Solutions" gave me a $15 credit for 6 months. Guess I will be calling them every six months. A-HOLE INDIAN GIVERS!!!!


I have been thinking about calling again to see if I can get it fixed, good to see it is possible. The fact you are getting the credit by an adjustment, rather than part of the standard bill seems to support the claim the new billing system doesn't allow for the credit.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have been thinking about calling again to see if I can get it fixed, good to see it is possible. The fact you are getting the credit by an adjustment, rather than part of the standard bill seems to support the claim the new billing system doesn't allow for the credit.


Yes, definitely call them and go to "disconnect all services" and you will get to "Solutions". At least I know why this happened to me. Bought 2 cable cards for $6 on Ebay and thought I could use them and get the whole $9.95 credit. Comcast messed things up when they tried to pair them and then they told me they would not work (I did not know, forgot to check here), so they "think" they removed and added my original card back, but I know they never did, but the system probably thought they did it and the result was the loss of the $2.50 credit. Comcast is about as clueless as Tivo in some areas. AS ALL BIG COMPANIES ARE...LOLOLOL.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

My 3/25 bill still shows the $2.50 credit.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I just received my current bill and still have the $2.50 discount.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

my current Comcast bill (Minneapolis) has the 2.50 credit and no charge for cable card


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

This Sept. I lost my Comcast cable card credit ($2.50) and an additional $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment (my tivo) - it was
something I was able to negotiate w/ the Comcast agent at the time 3 years ago.
Comcast redesigned their billing system in Sept. (mailed letter) and the Philippines (billing) said the code was no longer available. They gave
me 3 months free HBO. Big deal. But I couldn't make any headway after an hour on the phone.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If I were you, I'd consider trying one more time on the phone.

Then, maybe consider threatening to cancel your account.

-KP


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

leswar said:


> This Sept. I lost my Comcast cable card credit ($2.50) and an additional $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment (my tivo) - it was
> something I was able to negotiate w/ the Comcast agent at the time 3 years ago.
> Comcast redesigned their billing system in Sept. (mailed letter) and the Philippines (billing) said the code was no longer available. They gave
> me 3 months free HBO. Big deal. But I couldn't make any headway after an hour on the phone.


Is the $2.50 customer equipment credit on your rate sheet that they include with your bill notifying you of billing changes?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

leswar said:


> This Sept. I lost my Comcast cable card credit ($2.50) and an additional $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment (my tivo) - it was
> something I was able to negotiate w/ the Comcast agent at the time 3 years ago.
> Comcast redesigned their billing system in Sept. (mailed letter) and the Philippines (billing) said the code was no longer available. They gave
> me 3 months free HBO. Big deal. But I couldn't make any headway after an hour on the phone.


Not sure what the first "Comcast cable card credit" that you mention is but you should still get the COE credit if the service you subscribe to normally includes a STB.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The credit appears differently on our most recent bill, so I'm going to backtrack a few months and see where it changed... and make sure to check next month's bill when it arrives.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

A single CableCard per device has always been a $0.00 charge (iow free). Funny thing is the CableCard line item doesn't show on my bill anymore. 

The COE credit of $2.50 still shows on my latest statement.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Inspired by leswar's post, I looked at my bill. My current bill has the -$2.50 credit. My next upcoming bill does not. This is the first time I've had an issue with the -$2.50 credit in years.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

sfhub said:


> Is the $2.50 customer equipment credit on your rate sheet that they include with your bill notifying you of billing changes?


No, but it just something the retention agent (in 2015) added to my account for additional credit per our negotiations. In May of this year I changed billing names (a death) and negotiated my 1st 2-yr. agreement. The agent carried over all credits. The credits continued until Comcast mailed a letter w/ notification that they were changing billing methods and account numbers system wide (as I understood it). It changed w/ the August bill. In Sept after our hurricane I contacted the billing dept. They have no code to reinstate it story. I got HBO for 3 months free as compensation.

Please do not confuse the *Self Service Discount* 07/29 - 08/28 *-5.00*
That is a credit for autobill pay.
.................................................................................................
from Mar 2017 bill:
*Additional TV Services*
TiVO CableCARD 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
Customer Owned Equipment 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
*Total Additional TV Services -$5.00*
==================================================
from July 2017 bill:
*Bundled Services*
X1 Starter Double Play 07/29 - 08/28 *84.99*
Bundle includes Digital Starter, Streampix, Digital
Converter and Blast! Internet
Self Service Discount 07/29 - 08/28 *-5.00
Total Bundled Services $79.99*

*Additional TV Services*
TiVO CableCARD 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
Customer Owned Equipment 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
*Total Additional TV Services -$5.00
================================================
SEE HOW THEY CHANGED PRICING AND CREDIT FOR THE PACKAGE--
*
from Aug 2017 bill:*
Bundled Services*
X1 Starter Double Play 08/29 - 09/28 *130.00*
Bundle Includes Digital Starter, Streampix, TV
Box and Blast! Internet
Promo w/Self Serve Dscnt 08/29 - 09/28 -50.01*
Total Bundled Services $79.99THE 

Additional TV Services*
Term Agreement Applies 08/29 - 09/28 0.00
24 Month Term Agreement On Account. Visit
www.xfinity.com/myaccount For Details*
Total Additional TV Services $0.00
*



HerronScott said:


> Not sure what the first "Comcast cable card credit" that you mention is but you should still get the COE credit if the service you subscribe to normally includes a STB.


Yeah, it does. I don't have an X1 box. It's the package I had to subscribe to get the pricing deal.
Comcast complicates everything w/ their account practices. For example in dealing w/ Comcast after the hurricane about service restoration I asked about credit for outages. At the time the storm csr indicated that I had 3 days to service return. She couldn't credit me for future days but ended up backdating credit for 3 days before the storm had hit our area. Go figure. I must compliment these storm specialists for the jobs they did.

An email from billing broke down the credits I even got a 5 cent credit for a "digital remote" -which I don't / never had. heheh.

I'm thinking billing name change may have lost me the tivo cable card credit. Comcast grandfathers old packages for customers until they drop add on services. Right?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

leswar said:


> *Additional TV Services*
> TiVO CableCARD 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
> Customer Owned Equipment 03/26 - 04/25 -2.50
> *Total Additional TV Services -$5.00*


That looks like they were giving you the same discount twice.  Maybe the first was a manual entered discount, but you shouldn't have been getting both.



leswar said:


> Yeah, it does. I don't have an X1 box. It's the package I had to subscribe to get the pricing deal.
> Comcast complicates everything w/ their account practices.


I'd push on the COE credit since their posted policy below is that you should be getting that if you are using your own equipment.

equipmentpolicy



leswar said:


> I'm thinking billing name change may have lost me the tivo cable card credit. Comcast grandfathers old packages for customers until they drop add on services. Right?


Yes, we've seen that before where they drop a plan but people who are still on it keep the existing pricing etc. until they make a change. I think we just got a notice that happened with our plan (but I really need to call in and see what discounts we can negotiate).

Scott


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I just changed my package recently and while I was expecting a change to the CC charge everything stayed the same. I have 3 cards, of which I'm currently only using 2. I have a $3.00($1.50 per card) charge for the cards and a -$2.50 customer owned credit. I was expecting to see the $9.95 outlet fee, but they never mentioned it and it doesn't show on my bill. After hearing about Comcast starting to charge that AO fee I'm very happy to see it hasn't happened to my billing yet.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> I just changed my package recently and while I was expecting a change to the CC charge everything stayed the same. I have 3 cards, of which I'm currently only using 2. I have a $3.00($1.50 per card) charge for the cards and a -$2.50 customer owned credit. I was expecting to see the $9.95 outlet fee, but they never mentioned it and it doesn't show on my bill. After hearing about Comcast starting to charge that AO fee I'm very happy to see it hasn't happened to my billing yet.


Shhhh be vewy quiet. 

That change didn't happen here until they upgraded their billing system (old Adelphia system here) to match what Comcast uses "up north" as they mentioned at the local office. They had someone there helping them with the transition when I went in to see if they could change it back and he indicated that's the way it's always been for the "new" system.

I was paying $0.80 for the extra 3 CableCARDs we had (no cost for the 1st one) and also getting 1 COE credit up until then.

Scott


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> I'd push on the COE credit since their posted policy below is that you should be getting that if you are using your own equipment.


I'll try again.



HerronScott said:


> That looks like they were giving you the same discount twice.  Maybe the first was a manual entered discount, but you shouldn't have been getting both.


Thinking back now, at the time I had been getting a $5 customer loyalty credit which had gone away. He couldn't reissue it but added the additional $2.50 credit to compensate for its loss. It first appeared under Xfinity Voice as a credit for a month ( which was strange as I never had or will have a Comcast phone service). It
was what I could negotiate.

Looking back on old bills I see the original Broadcast TV Fee was $1.50. I'm up to $5.25 now and I read it will be going up to $7.50 sometime in the Fall.
"We bill you for providing your cable tv service and charging you a recovery fee for providing that service."


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Shhhh be vewy quiet.
> 
> That change didn't happen here until they upgraded their billing system (old Adelphia system here) to match what Comcast uses "up north" as they mentioned at the local office. They had someone there helping them with the transition when I went in to see if they could change it back and he indicated that's the way it's always been for the "new" system.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've heard about the billing system updates as well and I'm not sure about the system here but Comcast took over from the previous carrier back in 2001, I'd have to think they've updated it by now. And the fact is, when I talked to a rep about this around 9 months ago he said that when I change programming is when they'll start to charge the AO fees for CCs, but somehow I skated by this time.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

But Comcast has us by the ....
They gradually raise the rate of your package, usually on your anniversary date til you cry uncle and seek relief. 
Then they offer you a cheaper package, maybe w/ faster internet and additional channels. You lose whatever you had "grandfathered".
In a couple months they start raising all your differ fees.
And after the new year in Jan. more fee increases and so on.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

leswar said:


> But Comcast has us by the ....
> They gradually raise the rate of your package, usually on your anniversary date til you cry uncle and seek relief.
> Then they offer you a cheaper package, maybe w/ faster internet and additional channels. You lose whatever you had "grandfathered".
> In a couple months they start raising all your differ fees.
> And after the new year in Jan. more fee increases and so on.


And then that's when I dump Comcast and get my Internet service from Sonic and use one of the streaming TV providers like YouTube TV, DirecTV Now, etc.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

leswar said:


> But Comcast has us by the ....


Many cord cutters would disagree. I feel everything you are describing too, but I'm sure if it really became outrageous you would also choose to walk. For example if they doubled your rates year to year. Cable companies are experts in the art of incremental creep, where they raise the rates enough for you to grumble and curse at them, but not enough to leave. It is death by a 1000 papercuts.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sfhub said:


> It is death by a 1000 papercuts.


That's why our benevolent overlords at Comcast offer a $5 discount each month to those who sign up for "Paperless Billing."


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Yes, I've heard about the billing system updates as well and I'm not sure about the system here but Comcast took over from the previous carrier back in 2001, I'd have to think they've updated it by now.


Well Comcast bought Adelphia in 2005 so apparently it's taken them a long time to fully integrate (or there have been several billing system updates through the years).

Scott


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> That's why our benevolent overlords at Comcast offer a $5 discount each month to those who sign up for "Paperless Billing."


Not here, not in Santa Rosa, CA anyway, no credit for paperless billing. If there was I'd definitely take advantage of it.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I was curious about this $5 discount, which isn't offered where I am

Re: $5 credit for Ecobill - Xfinity Help and Support Forums



> Ecobill is for customers who do not want to get your bill through the mail anymore; it allows to you sign up for paperless billing. When you do, we will send you an email every month to let you know your Comcast bill is available to securely view and pay online. It's a free, easy and secure way to be environmentally friendly.
> 
> Customers signing up for select single and double play promotional packages have the option of enrolling in the Ecobill discount program that features a monthly $5.00 discount on their promotional pricing. Customers subscribed to one of the qualifying packages automatically receive a $5.00 Ecobill discount on their monthly statement. These customers have 30 days to manually enroll in the program via www.comcast.com/ecobill or the discount will be removed. A customer is only able to enroll in Ecobill for the first year of their promo. Once they enter the second year, they are not eligible to receive the credit. In most packages, the discount will apply for the entire length of the package. Be sure to discuss the length of time you will receive the discount with the agent, when it is added.
> 
> If the customer is enrolled in Ecobill and receives the $5.00 discount but changes their mind at any time during their promotional period and opts out of Ecobill, the discount will be automatically removed from their account. Also, if the customer downgrades from a qualifying package they no longer qualify for Ecobill $5.00 credit, the discount will be removed and Ecobill credits will be prorated on your next monthly statement.


----------



## Gold51 (Apr 20, 2017)

After reading this thread, I am glad that I took my equipment back to Comcast in May and went OTA. I still have their internet ( own my docsiss modem). No problem getting a 3 day credit for loss of service from Irma.


----------

